# Hows ma Mii?



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2008)

Yes I am exaggerating my goatee... I'm a little 15 year old cracker so obviously my goatee is not that big...


----------



## JPH (Apr 30, 2008)

Why don't you give us a picture of your real self, so that we can compare it to your Mii?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2008)

my camera broke.... its sucks. Can I borrow $200?


----------



## Orc (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm loving the _"I don't have eyebrows but I have an F'in goatee"_ thing.


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 30, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> I'm loving the _"I don't have eyebrows but I have an F'in goatee"_ thing.



Obviously his hair is covering his brows.
Edit: IRL of course. The Mii Editor couldn't do this.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> I'm loving the _"I don't have eyebrows but I have an F'in goatee"_ thing.



yeah my hair is pretty long, its covering ma sex brows


----------



## dEC0DED (Apr 30, 2008)

15 yr old salty crackers have eyebrows?

PS I JUST SHAVED OFF MY GOATEE TODAY OMG OMG OMG

girlies are all OMG YOU'RE FUCKIN 12!

im in my 20z


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2008)

Goatee's are the shnitz


----------



## squirt1000 (Apr 30, 2008)

Beards are awesome! You need to cultivate a quality tache to go with it


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2008)

beards are *cough*ugly*cough*


----------



## WildWon (May 2, 2008)

Beards work on the right people.  Look at Abe Lincoln. Classic.  And... that guy in the Guiness Book Of World Records. With bees.

...i have a beard


----------



## [M]artin (May 2, 2008)

I just recently made myself a Mii too! Great minds think alike, eh?

I've never had a goatee, but have considered it many times over. I currently am sticking with teh circle beard...


----------



## Mars (May 2, 2008)

TeenDev said:
			
		

> Yes I am exaggerating my goatee... I'm a little 15 year old cracker so obviously my goatee is not that big...



Your mii looks a lot like mine:


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2008)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> I just recently made myself a Mii too! Great minds think alike, eh?
> 
> I've never had a goatee, but have considered it many times over. I currently am sticking with teh circle beard...




ugh... circle beard.


----------

